# Dandelion Rabbit Stud



## Flopsyrabbit (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I am planning to get a rabbit with in the next six months or so and since our local and surrounding shelters do not have any rabbits I have had to resort to a breeder. I have found the Dandelion Rabbit Stud if you have got a rabbit from there or you know someone who does please tell me what they/you thought.

OR: Can you tell me any good rabbit breeders in NSW.


Thanks alot 

Flopsyrabbit


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear there are no shelters there that have rabbits, but I'm sure Dandelion or some other place will provide you with a wonderful rabbit.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 10, 2012)

Is it hard to find rabbits in AU? Are there legal ramifications for the pets? As I understand it, you can't vaccinate them for fear they get lost and breed with the wild rabbits? 

I find it very interesting how different countries view rabbits so differently. Heck, even in the US it can depend on where in the country.


----------



## lilylop (Jan 10, 2012)

Flopsyrabbit wrote:


> Hey everyone,
> I am planning to get a rabbit with in the next six months or so and since our local and surrounding shelters do not have any rabbits I have had to resort to a breeder. I have found the Dandelion Rabbit Stud if you have got a rabbit from there or you know someone who does please tell me what they/you thought.
> 
> OR: Can you tell me any good rabbit breeders in NSW.
> ...


Try looking on facebook for sun shinebunnies. Depending on where you are she helped me get my bun and I am 6 hours away she knows a fair few breeders and is a breeder herself. I put in a couple of quries in to Dandelion and never heard anything back from them. If you need more help PM me and I should be able to work something out for you.

Cheers
Rach


----------



## Flopsyrabbit (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks.

Minilophop, yes in Queensland they are not allowed rabbits (only if you are a magician) because they are a lot of wild rabbits (I MEAN A LOT) that carry diseases that kill our animals and wildlife. So having a rabbit can make the population increase. No it is not hard to find rabbits in Australia they are in basically every pet store and they are a lot of breeders and a few shelters as well. No they are not a lot of legal ramifications that I know of I know that you have to pay a fine when you register a dog that is not DE sexed( spayed or neutered) it is about $150. I am not sure about anything else.

I hope you find this information usefull.


Flopsyrabbit


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 10, 2012)

very cool, thanks


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 10, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## Toady (Jan 18, 2012)

Can't say I've heard of Dandelion stud but I did discover that there is a rabbit only shelter in northern NSW 'Rabbit Rescue Sanctuary'... good luck!!


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi, I was going to go through Dandelion Stud...
I think her name is Kristy or Kirsty.
She responded to all my emails and enquiries and she kept me on a waiting list until I informed her that I already bought a bunny.

Her bunnies are extremely cute but I dont think it's possible for a bunny to be ugly anyways...

But she is quite professional from what I know...
Her bunnies come with papers on request and she sells them internationally I'm pretty sure.

I'll come back on here in a second to post links of other NSW breeders. I'm from adelaide So it took me really long to find a good breeder as most of them are in NSW and or Vic


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.allearsrabbitstud.com
Breeds Mini Lops, Mini Cashmere Lops, English Angoras & Polish


[email protected] 
4294 1397
Melissa & Family breed Miniature & Standard Cashmere Lops, New Zealand Whites, Californians, British Giants & Chinchilla Gigantas

http://www.freewebs.com/bloomingrabbits/
Richard breeds Mini Lops, Mini Cashmere Lops & Dwarf Lops

If they're no good. I got my links from 
http://www.therabbitpatch.com.au/rabbit_breeders
I like to refer to them as they seem bunny friendly


----------



## Flopsyrabbit (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks. Yeah I went on the rabbit patch to have a look too!


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jan 18, 2012)

What kind of breed are you looking into getting?


----------



## Flopsyrabbit (Jan 18, 2012)

Mini lop or dwarf lop or a rabbit from a shelter if they have any at the time


----------



## Flopsyrabbit (Jan 18, 2012)

But I only have room in my bedroom for a small rabbit.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 18, 2012)

Wishing you all the luck finding your new bunny. Smaller breeds are sweet. We picked a smaller breed because, like you, limited space. 

K


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh cute! I have 2 mini lops and 1 cashmere mini lop.
and they're so gorgeous! Good Luck with your find!
It would be so wonderful if you found a bunny from
a shelter.

You could even try looking at Gumtree giveaways...
People seem to always be getting rid of their kids
christmas prezzie bunnies and what not...


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 18, 2012)

So true. Between Christmas and Easter, you can find lots of bunnies that were thought to be something they are not. Very upsetting. For all parties. 

K


----------



## Flopsyrabbit (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah I was looking on gumtree but I did find a few rabbits its just hard to know because they (may) claim that they are friendly but their not they just want to get rid of them because of there aggresive-ness


But I am looking around the ones I have found in the shelters. They don't know what breed they are there for I am unable to know how big they will get.


Yes looking forward to getting a bunny soon though i say I don't think it will be until the next 6 months or so since my dog is VERY sick and is only 1 year old

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Flopsyrabbit (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I just was a bit upset at the moment because:

Everytime I go to the shopping centre I go to the pet store to have a look at the rabbits. Anyway there was such a cute black rabbit. The rabbit was 7 weeks old, kept in a small enclosure, some ventilation, underneath screeching birds and had what looked like pine shavings as the bedding!:X:X:X:X:X:X:X


Then a lady and her daughter cam in and bought the rabbit with no clue what to feed the rabbit! The really dumb pet store employee said that rabbits don't need hay and that they should have lucerene hay(equivilent to alafa hay in austra) pellets for the rest of their lives! And he also said that the rabbits can start having vegies now.

I was so appaled at that:X:X:X:X:X

Poor bunny....

I hope he is ok


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmm, mini lops shouldn't really be aggressive and especially not the boys (What I've been told) 
But I suppose if a bunny has been treated 
badly enough it could change it's attitude.

I hope you find a bunny at a shelter that
needs a loving home. I don't think we
have any in South Australia or I'd probably
volunteer every weekend 

People like that really frustrate me... Like
not so much the people compared to the Pet store
people since they're really just acting like they're
selling nothing...and people are just being talked
into it as if it's really nothing and everything
is easy... hmmm.
Maybe if they give their baby bunny veggies
it will get a bit of a tummy ache and they'll
go straight to google to find out whats happening
and then find a good rabbit website with tons
of information to turn their heads around about
what they think they know


----------



## Flopsyrabbit (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes I hope so
i hope they find this website too


----------



## Kizza (Feb 19, 2012)

Bonnie Lee, that's what happened with me, my mum got me a bunny without consulting me (although I had been saying for a long time that I wanted a bunny) and then I was feeding him all the wrong food and he got a stomach upset so I went on google and found this site 

It was a happy ending as Rocky is great now and we are best buds. 

Flopsyrabbit I hope you find a good little bunny that is perfect for you  there arent a lot of shelters near me either it seems that bunnies arent held in the same regard as dogs and cats, its a shame. I don't have any suggestions on where you could go but I wish you the best of luck


----------



## QueenMab (Jul 4, 2012)

I got my plush lop from Christine Toyer at Malvina Lake Stud, near Hornsby. She was the one that invented the plush lop breed! I wanted to get my bunny when he was a baby and see him grow so I went through a breeder, I got Emilio when he was 7 weeks old. She has lots of bunnies, more then Dandelion.


----------

